
Clear cutting 12000 year old forest for barely profitable lignite - cannonpr
http://www.dw.com/en/clash-in-german-forest-as-red-line-is-crossed/a-36606405
======
toodlebunions
In another 12,000 years it might grow back.

~~~
douche
Forests come back a helluva lot quicker than most people think. In this case,
where they are pit-mining, you might be looking at a hundred years or so,
rather than the 20-30 if they had just clear-cut it and let it grow back.

~~~
cannonpr
That's not entirely true, unless you only consider the visual aspects of the
forest a human can perceive. If you include the microbiome and soil along with
the fauna and species diversity. Those are unlikely to ever return except in
terms of far longer periods, if ever.

